# Can you tell me what this snake is please?



## babba007 (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is a green tree snake or yellow faced whip snake. Please educate me!! Thanks


----------



## Vixen (Oct 12, 2013)

Tree snake.


----------



## baker (Oct 12, 2013)

Common tree snake/Green tree snake. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## babba007 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you!

- - - Updated - - -

Is it completely harmless?


----------



## baker (Oct 12, 2013)

Completely harmless 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## babba007 (Oct 12, 2013)

He's out basking in the sun now, and I can clearly see the blue speckles on his back. The kids and I watched him eat a little skink. Pretty cool


----------



## CamdeJong (Oct 12, 2013)

Just to help with your ID confusion yellow-faced whipsnakes are not arboreal to the extent in the picture, they have distinct teardrops beneath their eyes and are usually greenish-yellow with some amount of fading to grey, and some red shading on the posterior dorsum (top of the body near the front). They are more robust than common tree snakes and rarely get above 1m long.


----------



## eipper (Oct 13, 2013)

That would be anterior dorsum Cam. Posterior is towards the caudal end


----------

